# gcc upada

## donmateo

Witajcie.

Ogólnie problem zaczął się od skype: 

```
/usr/bin/skype: line 10: /opt/skype/skype: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/skype: line 10: /opt/skype/skype: Success
```

miałem profil no-multilib ale bardzo mi potrzebny skype więc nie dawałem za wygraną, zmieniłem profil i twardo uderzyłem emerge world. I teraz wysypuje sie gcc przy kompilacji:

```
>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4949:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5475:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3121:  Called gcc_do_make

 *             environment, line 2911:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

Pełno tego jest w internecie, robiłem wiele śmiesznych rzeczy ale nie pomagają. Np gdzieś znalazłem żeby spróbować bez -pipe, gdzie indziej o przebudowie sandboxa z jakimiś ficzerami innymi, ogólnie bardzo mi się to nie podoba.

Najchętniej to bym wrócił do no-multilib, ale ten skype...Próbowałem też przerzucić sie na ekigę, wszystko byłoby ok, ale suwaki nie chodzą (w zakładce audio od mikrofonu i głośników). Cały czas są ustawione na minimum, a gdy próbuję je przestawić od razu wracają do położenia zerowego.  

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Nov 2009 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/ub0rlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg laptop ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam jestes sobie winien, napewno podczas instalacji profilu no-multilibs zostales poinformowany, ze to wycieczka w jedna strone i ze gentoo nie wspiera powrotu z no-multilibs na multilibs.

----------

## donmateo

Hmm... I to już koniec? Nie ma żadnej szansy na powrót?

Znalazłem gdzieś taką instrukcję? Co o niej myślicie?

```
1. Backup /etc and /var/lib/portage/world

2. extract a stage3 tarball in the root directory

3.restore /etc and /var/lib/portage/world from your backup

4. emerge --sync

5. emerge portage gettext linux-headers zlib binutils texinfo baselayout gcc glibc

6. emerge -e system world
```

A może jednak pomęczyć się z ekigą? Co może być nie tak, że paski nie chodzą? Przetestuję ekigę z drzewa testowego.

----------

## SlashBeast

ta Twoja instrukcja to nic innego jak zrobienie kopii, nadpisanie stage3 na to, przywrocenie kopii i przebudowanie calego systemu, po czym w systemie bedziesz mial napewno duzo osieroconych plikow i konflikty beda sie robic. Jak juz jestes gotow na taka zabawe, po postaw sobie drugi system w chroocie, multilibowany i odpalaj z chroota skype albo jak juz go zbudujesz, podmien na fsie.

----------

## donmateo

Postawiłem 32bity na chroocie, ale skype teraz pluje, że brakuje biblioteki:

```
./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libgthread-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

revdeep-rebuild też jej nie widzi. Skąd mogę ją wziąć?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Nov 2009 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## SlashBeast

dev-libs/glib (/usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0)

----------

## donmateo

Zaraz przekompiluję glib pod chrootem. Czy to że napisałeś tą ścieżkę znaczy, że mogę przekopiować ten plik do 32bitowego chroota? Bo wydaje mi się że to tak nie zadziała.

----------

## SlashBeast

po prostu zbuduj glib'a pod 32bitowym chrootem.

----------

